
Bluetooth ZX Spectrum: Recreating the Sinclair ZX Spectrum by Elite Systems Ltd - ColinWright
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/952953995/bluetooth-zx-spectrum-recreating-the-sinclair-zx-s?ref=live&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
thrillgore
I hated the Sinclair/Timex ZX Spectrum keyboard. Looks like they're on the
right track.

